# Drivers: Check Your Profile Vehicle Photo



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

it may seem like a small issue, but the wrong vehicle picture in your profile could affect your tips, your ride and your ratings. I submitted a photo of my vehicle for the profile page, which would help potential riders find the vehicle in a crowd, on a street or a busy pick up location. Uber posted the correct vehicle but posted a different color. I was wondering why my new riders were so frustrated when we finally found each other. They get off the train, or come out of their homes or offices looking for the Uber vehicle arrival and in my case, expecting one color, but with my showing up with a vehicle of another color, their frustration can be felt from the time they get in the vehicle to the time they leave. This can result in a lower or no tip or lower ratings, even when you give them your normal 5-Star ride, because the trip started out on the wrong footing. Yesterday, at a train station, I had a ping, and a name which could have been a person of either gender. The rider was looking for me in a vehicle of a different color as provided erroneously by Uber, although I was parked and waiting for them waiting right in front of them. The ride to the destination was filled with rider tension that could be cut with a knife. Other riders also voiced their initial frustration over this little thing but a large issue, as it has become. Drivers, Check your vehicle profile pictures to make sure that your riders will be able to find your vehicle easily and make sure that the Make, Model and Color are correct. This little issue may just make your ride and the rest of your day a lot brighter. Nuff said!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Check ALL of your vehicle info!
Every time i have submitted my new insurance info (every 6 months), somehow the license plate shown in my vehicle profile changes.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Please help me. I go to my profile and can't see a pic of the car. In my insurance documents, it has the right car listed, but I don't see the pic of the car.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Drivers, Check your vehicle profile pictures to make sure that your riders will be able to find your vehicle easily and make sure that the Make, Model and Color are correct. This little issue may just make your ride and the rest of your day a lot brighter. Nuff said!


Do you normally drive pax who:

1) Don't know how to read a license plate?
2) Dont peer in a car's window to see if the driver in the car matches the photo?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

IERide said:


> Check ALL of your vehicle info!
> Every time i have submitted my new insurance info (every 6 months), somehow the license plate shown in my vehicle profile changes.


At least they didnt change your name....thats what they did with me


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I have the same issue with both apps. They only use stock photos of the car you drive. If your car is anything other than a base color (i.e. gold, maroon, etc.) the picture likely will not match up. I brought the issue up with Uber and they now just don't show a photo.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

rickasmith98 said:


> Please help me. I go to my profile and can't see a pic of the car. In my insurance documents, it has the right car listed, but I don't see the pic of the car.


Just resubmit a pic of your vehicle to Uber for your profile. It will help riders to find you easier



RynoHawk said:


> I have the same issue with both apps. They only use stock photos of the car you drive. If your car is anything other than a base color (i.e. gold, maroon, etc.) the picture likely will not match up. I brought the issue up with Uber and they now just don't show a photo.


Google your make, model and color and you will be presented with a number if stock photos from the various listed dealerships. Then send that pic selection to both Uber and Lyft abd they will post them accordingly.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Take a picture of the license plate with the color of the car showing. Submit it with the color. That's the only photo Uber accepted to actually match the color.


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

rickasmith98 said:


> Please help me. I go to my profile and can't see a pic of the car. In my insurance documents, it has the right car listed, but I don't see the pic of the car.


My profile only shows Make, Model, and Lic. Plate...


----------

